# Wendell Castle passes



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Castle was one of the originators of "art furniture".

Some of his work was dazzling. Conceptually it
could be pretty out there and the craftsmanship
was first rate.


----------



## pauldye (Sep 10, 2012)

Is that a school desk? Amazing work. Hard to believe it works!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Some of his furniture wasn't very practical.
It was intended for display in museums and
private collections I suppose.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

One of my favorites of Castle; Ghost Clock. Made and carved as a unit,,,,Carved sheet was made from mahogany also and bleached.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Now that is fantastic work!!!
Sad he passed but I will be looking for his work.
Thanks for introducing his work to those of us who never knew it.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention. There are several references about him on the internet. Here are a few links that I found interesting:

http://www.whec.com/news/rit-mourns-death-of-artist-in-residence-wendell-castle/4752289/

http://www.kansascity.com/entertainment/arts-culture/article196026469.html

https://hyperallergic.com/422908/wendell-castle-obituary/

May he rest in creative peace.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Fine Woodworking posted an interview with him on YouTube.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Some great videos


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Truly a great wood artist. Truly another of the great one's passing.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

> Is that a school desk? Amazing work. Hard to believe it works!
> 
> - pauldye


Looks like a highchair….the most amazing one that I've ever seen.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Here sure left us some crazy sculptured wood art to look at. I wonder what will happen to his machines I like his 24 inch jointer.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

The image at the top is a high chair.


----------

